# Fortune cookie quotes



## Bigshadow (Oct 18, 2007)

I thought I would start a thread where people can post their most interesting fortune cookie quotes.  Preferrably related to martial arts.

I will start with two...



> The void is the boundary between heaven and earth.





> One who is not sleeping, does not mean they are awake.


Your turn... Let's see them.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 18, 2007)

Funny you should ask.  I got a good one today.  



> Winners forget they're in a race, they just love to run.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 18, 2007)

Actually my boss got one at work the other day, it doesn't relate to martial arts in fact...well...I don't even think it should be considered a fortune.



> You deserve to rest after a hard day's work.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Oct 18, 2007)

Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu said:


> Actually my boss got one at work the other day, it doesn't relate to martial arts in fact...well...I don't even think it should be considered a fortune.
> 
> Quote:
> You deserve to rest after a hard day's work.



That's not a fortune, that's just common sense!


----------



## crushing (Oct 18, 2007)

I keep a few fortune cookies that I like at my desk.  The most martial artsy one is:



> Your courage will guide your future.



My favorite is:



> The secret of vast riches begins with a single penny.



I've got that one in the frame with a picture of my lovely wife, Penny.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 18, 2007)

> You deserve to rest after a hard day's work.





bookworm_cn317 said:


> That's not a fortune, that's just common sense!



I remind him of that every time I want a day off


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 18, 2007)

crushing said:


> I've got that one in the frame with a picture of my lovely wife, Penny.



That is pretty


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 18, 2007)

There are a few I really like!



> If you tell the truth, you don't have to remember anything.





> Experience is something you don't get until just after you need it.





> Plan to be spontaneous tomorrow.





> When everything is coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.



There are some more, but I'll post them another time.

- Ceicei


----------



## tellner (Oct 18, 2007)

How about



> Do not eat the soup.
> -- A friend


----------



## bydand (Oct 18, 2007)

crushing said:


> My favorite is:
> 
> 
> > The secret of vast riches begins with a single penny.
> ...



That's sucking up is what that is.  :wavey:

Actually it is really cool you would get that one!  I bet that it made the day for both of you.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 18, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> There are a few I really like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha, I forgot that one.  I got that one a week or so ago. HAHAHA


----------



## Carol (Oct 18, 2007)

...........in bed.


----------



## MBuzzy (Oct 18, 2007)

How come I always get the ones that don't make any sense??  For a long time, I was convinced that a chinese company had hired an american to proofread their fortunes to make sure that they made sense, but he just played solitaire all day and never read them.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 18, 2007)

My favorite one is

Man only comes around once and the wind comes around forever.


----------



## LuzRD (Oct 18, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> ...........in bed.



LMAO!!!!! i was tempted, but you beat me to it


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 18, 2007)

I saw one picture on the internet of a pair of hands holding a fortune with a broken cookie on a plate in the background, it said: 


> That wasn't chicken





:barf:


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 18, 2007)

More quotes:



> Always remember that you're unique, just like everyone else.





> If you lend someone $20 and never see that person again, it was probably worth it.





> No matter what happens, somebody will find a way to take it too seriously.


This one wasn't a fortune cookie quote, but a bumper sticker:


> Honk if you love peace and quiet.


- Ceicei


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 19, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> ...........in bed.



:lfao:


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 19, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> ...........in bed.


 

Hahahahahaha, I do that too.  Anyway, my favorite fortune cookie sayings for martial arts and Carol's suggestion are...



> "Not to decide is a decision."


 


> "Constant grinding turns an iron rod into a needle."


 
I got the last one at my bachelors party.  I read it and people sprayed beer out their noses...


----------



## Kreth (Oct 19, 2007)

Classic:


> Help, I am enslaved in a fortune cookie factory.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 19, 2007)

upnorthkyosa said:


> I got the last one at my bachelors party.  I read it and people sprayed beer out their noses...



If it is any consolation, I nearly spewed coffee out of my nose...


----------



## grydth (Oct 22, 2007)

My assistant got," Enjoy yourself while you can" while on lunch break at work..... figuring that because I practice Tai Chi, I must know about all that Chinese stuff, it wound up on my desk.

I looked hard at her, then at the paper.... feigning grave concern I announced that she had gotten, *The Death Cookie* and walked away sadly... Yes, it did work.


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 24, 2007)

I recently opened up the most humorous fortune I've ever had.  

It said, "Your mouth may be moving, but no one is listening."

 :roflmao:

Robyn


----------



## thardey (Oct 24, 2007)

I got one once that included a "double" two fortunes in one cookie.

One read:

"You have the attention of someone from afar"

the other read

"Always behave as if someone is watching you"

We showed them to the waitress, who freaked out and insisted on bringing me another cookie.

"Someone you have not met is interested in you"


----------

